# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية برمجة المؤشرات واكسبرتات التداول - Experts Advisor EA أرشيف مؤشرات اكسبرتات الفوركس المميزة.  [ورشة متابعة] إكسبرت موفينج القمم والقيعان  بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## MR.dollar

موضوع المؤشر الأصلي في هذا الموضوع  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t124697.html 
قمت ببرمجة إكسبرت للمؤشر بأكثر من فكرة  الفكرة الأولى :
الدخول مباشرة بعد تقاطع وإغلاق الشمعه مع الموفينج شراء إذا أغلقت الشمعه أعلى الموفينج
وبيع إذا أغلقت الشمعه أسفل الموفينج 
باك تست من بداية عام 2010 حتى اليوم   
مرفق الإكسبرت وملف الإعدادات   الفكرة الثانيه :
وضع أمر معلق أعلى شمعة الإغلاق فوق الموفينج في حالة الشراء وأمر معلق أسفل شمعة الإغلاق اسفل الموفينج في حالة البيع ويتم تحديد عدد النقاط أو المسافه بين الأمر المعلق وإغلاق الشمعه ويتم حذف الأمر المعلق بعد مرور عدد ساعات محدده يمكن التحكم بها  
باك تست من بداية عام 2010 حتى اليوم   
مرفق الإكسبرت وملف الإعدادات 
 يجب وضع المؤشر المرفق في مجلد المؤشرات حتى يعمل الإكسبرت 
طبعا هذه الإعدادات ليست نهائية وربما هناك إعدادات أفضل وأيضا منتظر أي إقتراحات لتطوير الإكسبرت  
شرح إعدادات الإكسبرت 
UseHourTrade تفعيل أو تعطيل فلتر توقيت عمل الإكسبرت 
FromHourTrade  بداية عمل الإكسبرت 
ToHourTrade  نهاية عمل الإكسبرت 
CloseOppositeSignal  إغلاق الصفقه في حال ظهور إشارة دخول عكسيه 
DeletePendingTime  حذف الأمر المعلق بعد عدد ساعات محدده في حال لم يتفعل وهي موجود في الإكسبرت الثاني فقط 
TopsBottomsNumber , MA_Shift  , ApplyTo   إعدادات مؤشر الموفينج  
Lots  حجم اللوت 
MM  تفعيل خاصية إدارة المال ,  RiskPercent  نسبة المخاطره 
UsePartialClose  تفعيل أو تعطيل خيار إغلاق جزء من الصفقه 
PercentClose1  نسبة إغلاق من حجم اللوت 
TakeProfit1  الهدف في حال تفعيل خاصية إغلاق جزء من الصفقه 
StopLossAfterPartial  وضع الأستوب لوز لحجم اللوت المتبقي على ربح عدد نقاط معينه  
StopLoss الأستوب لوز الأساسي 
TakeProfit  الهدف الأساسي  النسخه الثانيه   

> تم إضافة خيار العمل على بروكر ECN
> ECN_Broker  تفعيل أو تعطيل هذا الخيار  
> تم إضافة خيار المضاعفات عند إغلاق الصفقة على خساره الصفقه التاليه تصبح مضاعفه 
> UseMultiplier  تفعيل أو تعطيل المضاعفات 
> Multiplier  عامل المضاعفه

----------


## uae forex

:AA:  :AA:  :AA: مع اني كرهت الدولار يا مستر دولار لاكنى احببتك فى الله لحبك الخير للجميع بارك الله فيك والله لا يحرمنا منك ومن مواضيعك الهادفه
وشكلى او رد فى المشاركه

----------


## dudee

ممكن تعطينا باك تيست ل 3 سنين على الاقل لانه انا قاعد اسوي استراتيجية وناجحه على اليورو دولار بس لاكن اذا طبقتها على العملات الثانية فاشلة مع العلم انها ناجحة لمدة 3 سنين باك تيست يورو دولار وتعتمد على كسر الدعم والمقاومة

----------


## الغلبان

جزاك الله خير أخي مستر دولار ، عسى الله يجعل كل فجر صباح منير في حياتك ...

----------


## balahacho

*صباح شريف   MR.dollar
وتحياتي اليك علي مجهودك الرائع 
ونقول يارب يجعل فيها الخير إن شاء الله
سنجري التجارب بالباك تيست
والله المستعان
شكري اليك وتحياتي*

----------


## MR.dollar

> مع اني كرهت الدولار يا مستر دولار لاكنى احببتك فى الله لحبك الخير للجميع بارك الله فيك والله لا يحرمنا منك ومن مواضيعك الهادفه
> وشكلى او رد فى المشاركه

 بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير    

> ممكن تعطينا باك تيست ل 3 سنين على الاقل لانه انا  قاعد اسوي استراتيجية وناجحه على اليورو دولار بس لاكن اذا طبقتها على  العملات الثانية فاشلة مع العلم انها ناجحة لمدة 3 سنين باك تيست يورو  دولار وتعتمد على كسر الدعم والمقاومة

 ما رأيك أن تجرب أنت وتقوم بعمل باك تست لثلاث سنوات لها تحاول إيجاد إعدادات ناجحه لها 
بالنسبة لهذه الإعدادات فقمت بعمل تحسين فقط لآخر سنة 2010 ثم قمت بعمل الباك تست من بداية عام 2010 حتى عام 2011 لأتأكد أن الإعدادات ستكون ناجحه مستقبليا وحسب الباك تست فكانت ناجحه لعام 2011 أيضا 
وليس شرط أن يكون الإكسبرت ناجح على جميع العملات لأن طبيعة كل عمله تختلف عن الأخرى

----------


## MR.dollar

> جزاك الله خير أخي مستر دولار ، عسى الله يجعل كل فجر صباح منير في حياتك ...

 جزاك الله خير ولك بمثله   

> *صباح شريف   MR.dollar
> وتحياتي اليك علي مجهودك الرائع 
> ونقول يارب يجعل فيها الخير إن شاء الله
> سنجري التجارب بالباك تيست
> والله المستعان
> شكري اليك وتحياتي*

 شكر الله لك بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز

----------


## njjar

بارك الله فيك

----------


## senior

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
الاستاذ المحترم جدا مستر دولار  
اود ان اقترح اقتراح وارجو ان تاخذه بسعة صدر من خلال جولتى و تجاربى الكثيره فى عالم الاكسبيرتات وجدت ان لكل اكسبيرت مواطن قوه و ضعف طبعا حتقولوا جبت التايهه . ليه احنا ما نفككش الاكسبيرتات دى و نعمل زى عم فرانكشتين ما عمل و اخد اقوى دراع على اقوى رجل على اقوى مخ و عمل توليفه وحش فرانكشتين . احنا بقه عاوزين وحش زى ده مكون من شوية الاكسبيرتات على الاستراتيجيات الخرده اللى عند كل واحد ويا رب ما حد يقولى الموضوع ده عاوز جزار بس ده مجرد اقتراح يحتمل الصواب و الخطأ .*

----------


## المغناطيس

*شكرا اخي Mr Dollar*        

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
> الاستاذ المحترم جدا مستر دولار  
> اود ان اقترح اقتراح وارجو ان تاخذه بسعة صدر من خلال جولتى و تجاربى الكثيره فى عالم الاكسبيرتات وجدت ان لكل اكسبيرت مواطن قوه و ضعف طبعا حتقولوا جبت التايهه . ليه احنا ما نفككش الاكسبيرتات دى و نعمل زى عم فرانكشتين ما عمل و اخد اقوى دراع على اقوى رجل على اقوى مخ و عمل توليفه وحش فرانكشتين . احنا بقه عاوزين وحش زى ده مكون من شوية الاكسبيرتات على الاستراتيجيات الخرده اللى عند كل واحد ويا رب ما حد يقولى الموضوع ده عاوز جزار بس ده مجرد اقتراح يحتمل الصواب و الخطأ .*

  *اخي ممكن تفتح موضوع مستقل و تبدأ بعمليه
 التفكيك و الصيانه* :Teeth Smile:

----------


## balahacho

*MR.dollar
انا عملت باكتيست سريع من 1/3/2011 حتي اليوم 8/7/2011  براس مال 10000 $
حقق ربح قدرة 1240 $ يعني بنسبة 12% تقريبا 
نتائجة جيده ولكن ضرباتة عند الاستوب لوز قوية قوي
حاولت اخفض الاستوب جاءت النتائج سيئة جدا
  جاري اجراء بعض التعديلات والله المستعان 
***للاسف يبدو ان هناك مشكلة في رفع الصور****

----------


## balahacho

*شوف ياباشا 
باجراء بعض التعديلات .. نفس الفترة 1/3/2011 حتي 8/7/2010 راس مال 10000$
حقق ربح قدرة 4965 $ اي بنسبة 49% تقريبا !!
التعديلات علي Ma_Pending 
*** مازالت المشكلة موجوده في عدم رفع الصور ****

----------


## senior

> *شكرا اخي Mr Dollar*         *اخي ممكن تفتح موضوع مستقل و تبدأ بعمليه
>  التفكيك و الصيانه*

 شكرا يا فندم على الأستهزاء بس اللى ليه حق يقول كده هو مستر دولار صاحب الموضوع و أعتقد أن الرساله موجهه ليه مش لحضرتك لأن لوحضرتك قريت المشاركه كويس حتلاقى ان الرساله بتقول الى الاستاذ المحترم مستر دولار و ليس الاستاذ مغناطيس . يا ريت يا فندم كل واحد يرد على الرساله الموجهه ليه . ارجو أن تتقبل ردى بكل ود لأن حضرتك اللى حطيت نفسك داخل موضوع غير موجه لحضرتك وشكرا . على فكره انا قريت الموضوع بتاع حضرتك وعجبنى جدا طريقة حضرتك و ما كنتش اتمنى ان صاحب الطريقه الجميله دى يستخف بالناس كده .

----------


## MR.dollar

نسيت أن أوضح الفريم للإعدادات السابقه هو النصف ساعه     

> بارك الله فيك

 شكرا لمرورك الكريم    

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
> الاستاذ المحترم جدا مستر دولار  
> اود ان اقترح اقتراح وارجو ان تاخذه بسعة صدر من خلال جولتى و تجاربى  الكثيره فى عالم الاكسبيرتات وجدت ان لكل اكسبيرت مواطن قوه و ضعف طبعا  حتقولوا جبت التايهه  . ليه احنا ما نفككش الاكسبيرتات دى و نعمل زى عم فرانكشتين ما عمل و اخد  اقوى دراع على اقوى رجل على اقوى مخ و عمل توليفه وحش فرانكشتين . احنا بقه  عاوزين وحش زى ده مكون من شوية الاكسبيرتات على الاستراتيجيات الخرده اللى  عند كل واحد ويا رب ما حد يقولى الموضوع ده عاوز جزار بس ده مجرد اقتراح يحتمل الصواب و الخطأ .*

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركات 
الحل لجعل الإكسبرت رابح هو فكرة الخروج من الصفقه وجعل الهدف أكبر من الأستوب لوز 
أتفق معك في أن نبحث عن أفضل مناطق الخروج في أفضل الإكسبرتات ونطبقها لإكسبرت يعتمد أفضل مناطق دخول رغم أني مقتنع أن السر لجعل الإكسبرت ناجح هو كيفية الخروج من الصفقه وإذا وجدنا الحل لها لجعلنا أغلب الإكسبرتات ناجحه فسهل جدا أن نبرمج إكسبرت نسبة نجاحه أكبر من 80% وسوف تجد الكثير من الإكسبرتات بهذه النسبه من النجاح لكن تبقى المحصله خساره بسبب صغر الهدف  
أحد الحلول التي أستخدمها والتي ألاحظ أنها تأتي بفائده كبيره جدا هي تقسيم لوت الصفقه على أكثر من هدف كما في هذا الإكسبرت يعتمد على هدف أولي بعدها يغلق جزء من الصفقه ثم يترك الجزء الآخر لربح أكبر

----------


## MR.dollar

> *MR.dollar
> انا عملت باكتيست سريع من 1/3/2011 حتي اليوم 8/7/2011  براس مال 10000 $
> حقق ربح قدرة 1240 $ يعني بنسبة 12% تقريبا 
> نتائجة جيده ولكن ضرباتة عند الاستوب لوز قوية قوي
> حاولت اخفض الاستوب جاءت النتائج سيئة جدا
>   جاري اجراء بعض التعديلات والله المستعان 
> ***للاسف يبدو ان هناك مشكلة في رفع الصور****

   

> *شوف ياباشا 
> باجراء بعض التعديلات .. نفس الفترة 1/3/2011 حتي 8/7/2010 راس مال 10000$
> حقق ربح قدرة 4965 $ اي بنسبة 49% تقريبا !!
> التعديلات علي Ma_Pending 
> *** مازالت المشكلة موجوده في عدم رفع الصور ****

 توقعي لنجاح هذا الإكسبرت كبيره لأني عندما قمت بضبط الإعدادات ظبطها لعام 2010 فقط ثم بعمل الباك تست لعام 2011 جاءت النتائج إيجابيه أيضا وهذا يدل على نجاح فكرة تحسين الإعدادات لفترات معينه وإيجاد أفضل الإعدادات لكل فتره فنتيجه عام 2011 هي تطبيق لأفضل إعدادات لعام 2010  
بالنسبة للإعدادات التي أستخدمها جعلت الأستوب لوز صغير والهدف أكبر وأنصحك أن تستخدمها بنفس الطريقه حاول تكبير الهدف وإستخدم خاصية إغلاق جزء من الصفقه سوف تجد الإكسبرت أكثر فائده ونجاح 
ما هي المشكلة التي تظهر معك عند رفع الصور

----------


## mohamad ali

تم اصلاح الاكسبريت في هذا الرابط       https://forum.arabictrader.com/t244644.html

----------


## rapiallah

> تم اصلاح الاكسبريت في هذا الرابط       https://forum.arabictrader.com/t244644.html

 شكرا لك

----------


## Mohamed.Magdi

متابع

----------


## derbala

السلام عليكم استاذ اسامة 
هل يمكن تعديل الاكسيبرت لتكون شروط فتح واغلاق الصفقة تقاطع مؤشرين Tops Bottoms Moving
بدل من تقاطع السعر مع مؤشر Tops Bottoms Moving 
وشكرا

----------

